# How to change employer or even start a company with Blue Card?



## adaliahashemi (Aug 6, 2019)

Hello. I'm unhappy with my job and want to change the employer. I worked in this company for 1 year only. I live in Berlin with my wife and I have a Blue Card.

Questions:

1- My Blue Card says I can be self-employed and/or freelancer. How can I start a company but keep my Blue Card? I need to understand the requirements and what would happen to my insurance etc.

2- Can I go to a different company with lower salary or another title as long as it doesn't go below Blue Card salary requirement?

3- My wife is here with me with Family Reunion. Will her status stay or we'll have problems?

Thanks.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

adaliahashemi said:


> Hello. I'm unhappy with my job and want to change the employer. I worked in this company for 1 year only. I live in Berlin with my wife and I have a Blue Card.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


1- It's the first time I heard about this. The official BAMF website explicitly states that self employment is not permitted, yet a government report on BlueCard statistics mentions self-employed persons on BlueCard and apparently your BlueCard itself states something that does not match up with BAMF information. I can't find anything else on this, so your best bet would probably be to go to the Ausländerbehörde and ask them.

In general, health insurance wise (if you can indeed be self-employed at all), you'd not have an employer to pay 50% and that can be pricey.

2 - Any change in employer during the first two years on BlueCard has to be authorised by Ausländerbehörde and you/the job need to meet all BlueCard requirements. Within the first 18 months in BlueCard you can't move to another EU country and be issued a BlueCard there.

3 - Stay in which scenario? With you being self-employed? You changing your job to another sponsor? As long as you are under BlueCard, you should be able to have your immediate family here with you. Will she need a new residence permit? Probably/possibly, as those are usually tied to the main applicant's residence title. Again, talk to the Ausländerbehörde.

http://www.bamf.de/EN/Infothek/FragenAntworten/BlaueKarteEU/blaue-karte-eu-node.html


----------

